# Hunter Safety Card for Old Man



## Janehal (May 1, 2003)

Planing on hunting in another state and need a Hunter Satety Card. Am 60 yrs. old. How do I get one without having to go through the class with the youngsters?


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

Janehal said:


> Planing on hunting in another state and need a Hunter Satety Card. Am 60 yrs. old. How do I get one without having to go through the class with the youngsters?


You find a class with older people in it. You don't get the card without taking the course. 

Contact the state's game management dept. you are going hunting in, inquire if a previous years hunting license is good enough, as some states have waivers for it.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Quit whining like a school kid and go to class. :lol:

I'm just a little younger than you and had to sit through the class to be able to hunt in Colorado. Guess what; I did learn a few things. Who says that you can't teach an old dog new tricks. :lol:

I took my daughters to hunter safety and sat through their classes too. I've now been through it 3 times and picked up a little something each time. You will be surprised on how many adults sit through the class with their kids so don't worry about being out of place.

Good luck on your out of state hunt.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Janehal said:


> Planing on hunting in another state and need a Hunter Satety Card. Am 60 yrs. old. How do I get one without having to go through the class with the youngsters?


As long as you have previous hunting licenses contact the nearest District Office and make arrangements to take the hunters safety test. As long as you pass the test they will issue you a card.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Great opportunity to take a kid with you and help get them started on the way. This serves two purposes 1) You can then blame it on the kid for you being in the class sparing your pride a hit, and 2) You'd be doing some kid a solid by helping him along the way.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

You aren't required to take the class, because you were born before 1-1-1960. I was exempt too, because I was born in 1959. My Dad made me take the class anyhow. I think everyone should.

Edit: oops missed the other state part...........


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Here's a link that may help you find something that will work out for you.
http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10363_39267-143673--,00.html


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

I see some places in Canada want a card for any hunter now too. I did sit through with my Son a few years ago. Luckily I was able to track down my card from the mid 70s too. I don't really need it at this time though. I did learn a few things & refresh others in the class though. Some places even offer most of it 'on-line' with a one day meeting.


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

take it online..i dont think you pay till you pass. heres a link to the one site..

http://www.hunter-ed.com/mi/..still think you have to do a field test..or like boehr said call.


----------



## Janehal (May 1, 2003)

Went to Cadillac District Office today. Half hour in and out and left with the Hunter Safety Card. Took a fifty question test (missed one). Every one that I talked with was very helpfull and positive. With all of the DNR bashing that you hear, this was nothing but positive. Thanks to all on this site for the help and answers.


----------



## Bearboy (Feb 4, 2009)

You need to be born before 1950( Colorado). I was born in 1958 I took one of the classes when they were first offered(1971). The classes were not mandatory then. I of course lost my certificate over the years. I called the local MDNRE(Baraga)office. They found me in the database pronto and sent me a replacement. Nice job!


----------

